# Tracker outboard by Mercury same motor as a Mercury outboard?



## JEG60

Any opinions on the Tracker outboards made by Mercury?
I was told that the Tracker motor it is the same as a Mercury motor. Only difference is the name on the cover.
Anyone know for sure?  Thanks


----------



## ChuckyBoy

I have run my 25 hp for almost 10 years, very smooth with no problems. Did change the starter when it started dragging. As far as I am concerned it is a Mercury which is what I ordered the starter for. I have a friend that has an older tracker with a Johnson. Depends on who Bass pro contracts with.


----------



## Cypress94

Those were Force engines....Mercury bought out Force a few years back.  They are good engines, very simple to work on.  It appears to me, though, that Mercury is no longer producing these engines, or at least they are no longer putting them on Trackers.


----------



## Jody Hawk

If this is in reference to the boat I had for sale. In 1998 Mercury by Tracker Marine were made by Mercury Marine. From the owners manual .....

" In choosing a Tracker Outboard you have selected one of the finest outboards available and a sound investment in boating pleasure. Your outboard has been manufactured by Mercury Marine, a world leader in marine technology and outboard manufacturing since 1939."

Mercury and Force, two different manufacturers.


----------



## JEG60

Jody, I wasn't referring to the boat you just sold. I'm looking at a 1999 SeaArk with a 40 HP outboard. The cover says Tracker by Mercury Marine. Just wondering if it is the same as a Mercury Motor. I understand the Force motors are different.  Thanks


----------



## lake hartwell

jeg,
You are right. Mercury produces the different cowling because of the "pre-run" order size from Tracker. The Forces are different and would have Force on the cowling unless after market painted. There is not a nut nor bolt different on the Tracker by Mercury and a straight Mercury. (other than cowl decal).


----------



## Mako22

Mercury motors are garbage. Force motors are even worse than Mercury. The two absolute best outboard mechanics in my area refuse to even work on a Mercury. I would suggest a Yamaha or a Johnson.


----------



## CORNFED500

*boat motor*

rock throwing, I own a Johnson, my buddy owns a mercury and as far as i am concerned owner preference, there is a repair shop behind all motor sells shops, What kind you got on your boat Carters, not what you perfer


----------



## Stock

i have a 40hp tracker mercury and yes it is the same.


----------



## BRITT-1

*Tracker*

I Bought A New Pro Team 175 With A Tracker(mercury) 40 H.p.in 1998.i Had Very Good Luck With It,but When I Needed To Replace The Water Pump And Lost The Trim Tab It Was Not The Same As A Normal Mercury 40 H.p.this Was Per Athens Marine And Bonds Marine.good Luck.


----------



## Mako22

CORNFED500 said:


> rock throwing, I own a Johnson, my buddy owns a mercury and as far as i am concerned owner preference, there is a repair shop behind all motor sells shops, What kind you got on your boat Carters, not what you perfer



I have a Johnson and I love it. I've owned several Johnsons and Evenrudes plus a Yamaha, a Mercury (garbage) and a Suzuki.


----------



## little rascal

*Merc/Tracker/Tohatsu*

This from a guy named Danny over at the fuge. He knows his stuff too. He is an ex-tunnel hull racer and has set many records in the Merc/ Tohatsu 40-60h.p. classes.

1995 US1 
Elite Refuge Member




Join Date: May 2003
Location: SW Louisiana's Sausage Maker Elite
Posts: 3,576  Mag: Maybe my wording was not correct. Mertcury does not WHOLLY own Tohatsu. Mercury bought 49% of Tohatsu of Japan 10 years ago. The same relationship they have with Tracker boats. That is the reason you see so many small Mercs are simply re-labeled Tohatsus. Mercury is also in a real estate "deal" with Tohatsu, where Merc owns a portion of the factory and the land and Tohatsu leases it from them. It is a sly way of getting around Japanese Law that states a foreign entity has limited ownership of a Japanese Manufacturer. As of 2008, all 30hp and under Mercurys are Tohatsus. Not sure if that statement was true a year ago????
Though they own "49%" of Tohatsu, they sure seem to control a lot of what goes on at the Tokyo factory. I kinda go on the notion that if you own the factory called "Magnum Enterprises", and I own the land it is on and the buildings, and 49% of the "company" "Magnum Enterprises", I pretty much control your business. Without the land and factory, you really have only a name.


----------

